

Facebook Reportedly Near Accord Over Origin - CHIEFARCHITECT
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/08/technology/08facebook.html?ex=1365307200&en=83a6f45f179cbb7e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
theoutlander
That is crazy...! Seriously, I had an idea for a social network back in '98
and the people I pitched it to said it was stupid! Being a 15 year old dumb
kid, I didn't pursue it any further :( ...

------
CHIEFARCHITECT
Always know who you are hiring. Always verify by documenting.

